# Beets.



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

Kait doesn't really ever post anymore, and I have car cabin fever. Either way, I don't think I ever shared any pics of her rig really on here. 

*Suspension Setup*
Airlift Performance Front & Rear
AutoPilot v2
Air Zenith OB2
Pinstriped tank with pleated vinyl floor

*Wheels*
19x9 Smoothies (one offs by Coddington) _and for sale_
Dunlop DZ101

*Exterior*
Shaved front bumper

I did the entire install and built the whole trunk. The tank was color matched and pinstriped at Zeon's Automotive in Buffalo, NY and the floor was wrapped by D&R Auto Restyling in Buffalo, NY

She has a few minor things planned for the exterior and maybe interior as well this year.

Some flicks, credit to MaxxVR and FLGNTLT:


----------



## micvin (Jan 27, 2002)

:thumbup::heart:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Hi Dan :wave:


----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

Hola.


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

Proper :wave:


Andy


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 1, 2012)

Looking good Dan :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

Fresh Dan. :thumbup:


----------



## theguy831 (Feb 28, 2011)

:heart::heart::thumbup: I love this thing


----------



## MK3GTiVR6 (Sep 12, 2000)

Well done my friend, well done!!:thumbup:


----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## 03_uni-B (Sep 6, 2005)

Sell those TR's I want to see whats in store :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

03_uni-B said:


> Sell those TR's I want to see whats in store :thumbup::thumbup:


Buy 'em.


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

I really need to get the performance rear shocks! Excited to see the new updates this year!


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

Love the tank; lets see some more shots Dan.


----------



## railslave (Jun 23, 2009)

How much are you asking for the wheels?

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk 2


----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

Sent a PM railslave.


----------



## mark6kevin (Jun 23, 2012)

i dig it


----------



## Carbon13GTI (Oct 17, 2012)

Been seeing pics of this pop up recently. Looks so good :thumbup: Good job man.


----------



## railslave (Jun 23, 2009)

Love the wheels euro.....just bought 3sdms tho. Glws. Very unique wheels.

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk 2


----------

